# DX code for Routine UA?



## Orthocoderpgu (Mar 3, 2010)

Doc does a UA with no signs/symptoms. UA comes back as negative: no blood, leukocytes or anything. So is there a DX code for basically a routine UA? Any of your thoughts will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 3, 2010)

my question would be why did he do it?  if it was for screening then code a screening code if there is no reason then I question why you would charge for it.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Mar 3, 2010)

The reason why the doc does it is because many of the docs patients are getting elderly. And there is about a 50/50 chance of finding something such as blood.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 3, 2010)

Then I have to say it is part of the E&M and not a chargable item.  Unfortunately just because you might find something is not a good enough reason to code and charge for a service.


----------

